# Massa ticino



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Someone want to tell me what this stuff is and can I make it at home? Or is it some special stuff you have to get from a specialty dealer? 

Best Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook

Hey Pan checkout the new avatar figured I might as well fit the bill, you know Rook, crows etc....:lol:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I seem to remember it as a Carma(brand name) product like rolled fondant.
Rook, cool


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I know Ch mentioned it in a thread I posted about the American Flag design but he did not go into detail I am hoping he will see this and give some more detail.I looked it up on the web but got a lot of other junk instead.

Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Rook, sorry about that. I always used Carma's Massa Ticino. Essentially I believe all it really is, is a european version of rolled fondant. Regalice is another similar product I believe. It's nothing more really than a sugarpaste that is very pliable, takes color well and will dry to hold it's shape without getting hard like royal icing would. I don't have a recipe handy for rolled fondant, but it should be easy enough to get one if you want to give it a shot. It's fun to work with. Think of it as high class play doh.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I think Albert Uster sells Massa Ticino. Good stuff.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I think ,hum.. you may be right!! That is why I'll always be runner up 
Somebody gave me Virgin or something, have to try it. Hey!!! lets have a workshop here in Dallas. Shoot, I'll shut it down. We can all play:lol: still can't find someone to use my extra spot with Notter 6-19 thru the 21. Is that a shame?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Where is the class? In MD?

I'll try to take it off your hands.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

No, It's here in Dallas. Get a ticket, stay at the house and take the class with one of the nicest people I know


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Pan, 
I will be in Dallas area July 17-24,
are you holding any classes then?
:roll:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Yes,
We will be holding the welcome to Dallas class.
You will need to stop by the bakery to meet. 
Hopefully show me a copy of the HUGE check you got!!
We close at 3, so after that, you swing by the house with all your friends to join us for dinner. They will know where we are. Brookhaven Golf Course.
Bring kids and swim trunks.
Don't feel obligated, though. I will only have been cooking for 2 days:lol: not!
! Well, maybe I'll fire the smoker. Ya'll eat meat?:lips:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Is there a recipe for this stuff or do I have to order it?

Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Rook I can't find my recipe for it, so I looked one up for the rolled fondant. I*t's pretty user friendly, but if you want you can go to Albert Uster http://auiswiss.com (it's a bit slow to come up, and order the Massa Ticino from Carma.
OTherwise here is a link to a recipe for the rolled fondant.
http://fooddownunder.com/cgi-bin/recipe.cgi?r=218266


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thats what that stuff is? Rolled Fondant! Plan B find something else I am off to do that. Thanks Ch you are a big help has always.

Best Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------

